# Jakarta Servlet API 5.0



## gabelo (29. Apr 2022)

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich versuche die Jakarta Servlet API 5.0 zum laufen zu bringen. 

Ich habe Eclipse IDE for Enterprise Java and Web Developers installiert und ein Dynamic Web Project (von der Uni) importiert. 
Laut Anleitung muss die Jakarta Servlet API in das lib Verzeichnis und in den Build-Path integirert werden. Im lib-Verzeichnis ist die Jakarta Servlet API. Bei dem Build-Path bin ich mir unsicher. Ich mache einen Rechtsklick und unter Build-Path drück ich dann Add to Build-Path, sodass es dann im Java Build-Path unter  Classpath zu finden ist. 
Im Ordner src/main/java ist dann der Code und eine Funktion mit println um "Hallo Welt" auszugeben. 

Weiter hab ich einen Apache Tomcat 10 integriert und konfiguriert und dann das Projekt hinzugefügt. Dann alles gestartet. 
Das Problem ist nun, dass ich bei Aufruf der Localhost Seite immer die Fehlermeldung 

"WARNING: Invalid shutdown command [GET /Package_HelloWorldServlet HTTP/1.1] received"

und 

"
WARNING: An IO exception occurred trying to read the shutdown command
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out"

bekomme. Ich vermute mal, das die Jakarta API nicht richtig eingebunden ist und deswegen keine Antwort vom Localhost kommt. Oder so. Weiß jemand weiter?
Im Anhang ist die Projekt-Struktur, der Java-Code, die Server.xml und web.xml


----------



## mihe7 (30. Apr 2022)

gabelo hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist nun, dass ich bei Aufruf der Localhost Seite


Wie sieht die URL aus?


----------

